# Rechner beschlagnahmt



## stupsi6600 (8 Oktober 2004)

Bei mir hat in der letzten Woche die Kripo meinen rechner und meinen Router beschlagnahmt. Angeblich habe ich mich bei der Firma Henkel ins Intrnet "eingehackt "  :lol: 
Ich weiss gar nicht wie man sowas macht 

Wie kann das denn sein ? Kann mir jemand da helfen ???
 :bigcry:  :bigcry:  :bigcry:


----------



## Heiko (8 Oktober 2004)

Lass mich mal raten: Du hast nen W-LAN-Router?


----------



## technofreak (8 Oktober 2004)

Heiko schrieb:
			
		

> Lass mich mal raten: Du hast nen W-LAN-Router?



ja, siehe http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?p=78012#78012

@stupsi , bitte keine Doppelpostings 

tf


----------



## stupsi6600 (8 Oktober 2004)

hhmmm....ich hab einen Netgear MR314, Cable/DSL Wireless Router---
aaaber....der war doch mit einem Kabel an meinen PC angeschlossen.....


----------



## stupsi6600 (8 Oktober 2004)

sorry, bin ganz frisch hier....soll nicht wieder vorkommen


----------



## Heiko (8 Oktober 2004)

Ich vermute mal weiter, dass Du Deinen Router nicht umkonfiguriert hast, nachdem er lief und Du ins Internet kamst, richtig?


----------



## stupsi6600 (8 Oktober 2004)

hhmmm....ich muss gestehen das ich absolut überhaupt keine Ahnung habe. Den Rechner und den Router hat ein Freund mir eingerichtet. Ich hab gar nix gemacht. Bei mir läuft alles über T-online mit Flat....


----------



## technofreak (8 Oktober 2004)

Ich fürchte, dass genau das passiert ist was bei Heise beschrieben wird:
http://www.heise.de/newsticker/result.xhtml?url=/newsticker/meldung/51683&words=WLAN



> "Viele Hersteller liefern die Computer so aus, dass alle drahtlosen Kommunikationsmöglichkeiten standardmäßig eingeschaltet sind. Wir sehen das als ein Datenschutzrisiko", sagte der Vorsitzende des Arbeitskreises Technik der Datenschutzbeauftragten des Bundes und der Länder, Gabriel Schulz, heute nach der Jahrestagung der Datenschützer an der Uni Rostock.
> 
> Sobald der Nutzer einen solchen Rechner einschalte, versuche das Gerät, einen Netzzugang zu bekommen. "Das kann ein Angreifer nutzen, indem er sich als Einwahlmöglichkeit ausgibt", sagte Schulz. "Er kann nicht nur den Datenverkehr zwischen Rechnern abfangen, sondern auch die Daten direkt von einem Computer holen." Nach Einschätzung des Rostocker Wissenschaftlers Clemens Cap ist fast jedes vierte drahtlose Computernetz völlig ungeschützt vor Angriffen.



Möglicherweise hat sich bei dir jemand "eingehackt"


----------



## stupsi6600 (8 Oktober 2004)

...und dieser jemand hat sich dann hinter meiner "IP" versteckt ? Kann dieser jemand meinem Router auch ein Passwort verpassen ???


----------



## Heiko (8 Oktober 2004)

Ich gehe davon aus, dass Dein Router mehr oder weniger offen ist.
Du solltest das schnellstmöglich ändern (sobald er wieder da ist...)


----------



## stupsi6600 (8 Oktober 2004)

ja, das ist klar. Mein Freund hat mir gesagt das man dieses Wireless deaktivieren kann. 
Stehe ich jetzt in der Beweispflicht das ich das NICHT gewesen bin ??? Oder können die bei der Kripo anhand des Routers feststellen das sich da jemand "eingehackt" hat ?


----------



## Heiko (8 Oktober 2004)

Das kommt darauf an.
Normalerweise kann man das schon feststellen.
Viele Router verlieren aber zum Beispiel ihre MAC-Tabellen, wenn der Strom weg ist. Eine Untersuchung vor Ort hätte viele Probleme klären können.


----------



## stupsi6600 (8 Oktober 2004)

hmmm....ich schalte immer alles komplett aus wenn ich den Rechner ausmache, d.h. das ich auch die Stromzufuhr trenne. Ausserdem ist das Ganze schon 9 Monate her-speichert denn der Router so viele Daten ?
Ich bin echt total geschockt von diesem Vorfall. ich habe zum Glück von meinem Arbeitgeber eine Ersatzrechner bekommen, da hab ich jetzt Windows XP drauf, unser PC-Freak aus meinem Büro hat gesagt das er eine Firewall installiert hat. Ich hab trotzdem Angst das mir wieder sowas passiert.
Ich habe auch schon meine Rechtschutzversicherung aufgeweckt....bin aber bisher noch nicht beim Anwalt gewesen. Eine Vernehmung hat noch nicht stattgefunden, die wollen erst den Rechner/Router "auswerten. Das kann aber wiederum sehr lange dauern da ich ja das Passwort des Routers nicht kenne . Derjenige der den Router eingerichtet hat sagt auch das er das werksseitig vergebene Passwort nicht geändert hat (schön blöd- wie ich ja jetzt am eigenen leib erfahren muss)


----------



## Gluko (9 Oktober 2004)

Hallo stupsi6600,

'ne Firewall hilft nur gegen Angriffe von aussen über die DSL-Verbindung. Und das auch nur, wenn sie richtig konfiguriert ist. Falls Dein neuer Router wieder WLAN hat, dann ändere mal ganz rasch das PW für den Konfigurationszugang und mache dich dann daran, dein WLAN gegen Zugriffe von aussen zu schützen.
Dazu gehört unbedingt das Netz als "nicht sichtbar" zu setzen, dann den Zugriff nur für bestimmte MAC-Adressen zuzulassen und eine WEP oder WAP Verschlüsselung einzurichten.

Wenn Du noch Fragen hast, dann melde Dich ruhig.

Gruß
Gluko


----------



## Counselor (9 Oktober 2004)

Grundlagen zur Absicherung von WLANS unter Windows
http://www.microsoft.com/germany/ms/security/guidance/modules/peap/0.mspx


----------



## dotshead (9 Oktober 2004)

Was ist Windows? Wann wird endlich der BS-Hersteller verurteilt? W-Lan? Wann wird endlcih der Betreiber verklagt? Stell dir vor ich verkaufe ein Auto ohne Bremsen. Hinkt aber irgendwie doch net.


----------



## Gluko (10 Oktober 2004)

Wenn überhaupt, dann wurde ein Auto an jemanden ohne Führerschein verkauft.  
Die besten Bremsen nutzen nichts, wenn man sie nicht benutzt.

Gruß
Gluko


----------



## stupsi6600 (11 Oktober 2004)

ja, das ist wohl das sicherste. Ich glaub ich sollte vielleicht auch mal einen "crashkurs" machen, damit ich ein bischen mehr von der ganzen Materie verstehe. Jetzt bin ich immer von der Hilfe anderer abhängig.
Ich bin ja mal gespannt wie die gnaze Sache weitergeht. Ich kann nur hoffen das die kripo anhand des Routers die nötigen Daten findet, die dann beweisen das ich das nicht gewesen bin. Auf alle Fälle werde ich einen Anwalt einschalten-das halte ich für das beste
Vielen Dank nochmal an euch alle !!!!!!   

Gruß :bussi:


----------



## stupsi6600 (12 Oktober 2004)

Na super....zu allem unglück lehnt jetzt auch noch die Rechtschutzversicherung eine Übernahme ab-weil ja hier der Vorwurf einer Straftat erhoben wird. Das ist doch alles nicht wahr !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
 :bigcry:  :bigcry:  :bigcry:  :bigcry:  :bigcry:  :bigcry:  :bigcry:  :bigcry: 
 :evil:  :evil:  :evil:  :evil:  :evil:  :evil:  :evil:  :evil:  :evil:  :evil:  :evil:   

Und nu ?????????


----------



## Reducal (12 Oktober 2004)

stupsi6600 schrieb:
			
		

> Auf alle Fälle werde ich einen Anwalt einschalten-das halte ich für das beste


Und was sagt der zu der Sache?


----------



## stupsi6600 (12 Oktober 2004)

Na, ich Schaf bin ja davon ausgegangen das die Rechtschutzversicherung das übernimmt... wer weiss was für Kosten jetzt da auf mich zukommen wenn ich einen Anwalt einschlalte ?


----------



## Reducal (12 Oktober 2004)

Nun, so wie Du geschrieben hast, wird Dein Status als "Beschuldigter" eh nicht mehr lange zu halten sein - wenn denn das auch so stimmt.
Bei dem Besuch durch die Kripo hast Du ein Sicherstellungsverzeichnis erhalten. Dort darauf steht doch bestimmt das Geschäftszeichen der Staatsanwaltschaft. Wenn nicht, dann beim Sachbearbeiter erfragen.
Wende Dich doch direkt an den zuständigen Staatsanwalt und erkläre ihm Deine Situation. Wenn der dann einen "Eilantrag" auf Auswertung der Peripherien stellt, damit man Dir als (bis dahin evtl.) unbeteiligten "Zeugen" die Geräte baldmöglichst wieder aushändigt, dann ist doch schon was gewonnen, oder?

> Hier < noch etwas Informationsmaterial!


----------



## Lumumba (12 Oktober 2004)

stupsi6600 schrieb:
			
		

> Na, ich Schaf bin ja davon ausgegangen das die Rechtschutzversicherung das übernimmt... wer weiss was für Kosten jetzt da auf mich zukommen wenn ich einen Anwalt einschlalte ?


"Anwalts-Liebling" übernimmt sowas heute... 

Schau mal auf deren Seite, dann links auf Ratgeber > Prozesskostenrechner...


----------



## stupsi6600 (13 Oktober 2004)

Ich hatte bisher gedacht das ich bei der Allianz gut aufgehoben wäre--na ja ...

ich habe vorhin auch nochmal mit der Kripo gesprochen
Das Ganze wird voraussichtlich eingestellt- ist zu lange her 
Meinen Rechner bekomme ich auf jeden Fall noch vor Weihnachten wieder  :lol: 

Ich warte jetzt einfach mal die Zeit ab  
Ich weiss auf jeden Fall das ich es nicht gewesen bin, bin mir keiner Schuld bewusst  0 

ist schon erschreckend was alles passieren kann, aber offensichtlich bin ich damit ja leider nicht die einzige

Wenn die Ganze Angelegenheit abgeschlossen ist dann gebe ich nochmal kurz Info wies letztendlich ausgegangen ist

und danke nochmal für die ganzen Sicherheitstips....ich werde mich daran halten -gebranntes Kind scheut das Feuer


----------



## Heiko (13 Oktober 2004)

stupsi6600 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hatte bisher gedacht das ich bei der Allianz gut aufgehoben wäre--na ja ...


Ich kenne keine Rechtschutzversicherung, die den Vorwurf einer vorsätzlichen (!) Straftat abdeckt. Wäre auch ziemlich widersinnig.


----------



## Lumumba (13 Oktober 2004)

Heiko, hast schon recht... 
Aber handelt es sich hier nicht um Fahrlässigkeit?

Was da _"Anwalts-Liebling"_ absichert ist der sogenannte 
"Internet-Rechtsschutz" - D. h. Im privaten Bereich für Verträge, die über das Internet abgeschlossen werden/wurden... 

Der Einzelfall sollte natürlich immer mit der Rechtsschutzversicherung direkt erläutert werden. 

Darüber hinaus hab ich das Link nur wegen des Prozesskostenrechner gesetzt.


----------



## Heiko (13 Oktober 2004)

Lumumba schrieb:
			
		

> Heiko, hast schon recht...
> Aber handelt es sich hier nicht um Fahrlässigkeit?


Der Vorwurf war doch, er habe sich "eingehackt". Das kann ich mir nur schwerlich fahrlässig vorstellen.


----------



## Lumumba (13 Oktober 2004)

Er sagt doch aber, er habe von nichts gewußt, es könnte aber... 
W-Lan-ungesichert sein - Also "fahrlässigkeit" - oder? 
Bin halt KEIN Jurist...  :roll:


----------



## Heiko (13 Oktober 2004)

Lumumba schrieb:
			
		

> Er sagt doch aber, er habe von nichts gewußt, es könnte aber...


Es geht darum, was ihm vorgeworfen wird. Nur danach kann die Rechtschutzversicherung ja beurteilen ob sie deckt oder nicht.


----------



## Freeman76 (13 Oktober 2004)

Ich plädiere da eher zu "Leichtfertigkeit" ....


----------



## Reducal (13 Oktober 2004)

Freeman76 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich plädiere da eher zu "Leichtfertigkeit" ....



Leichtfertig, weil er als unbedarfter Nutzer keine Sorge dafür getragen hatte, dass sein verwendetes System für den mißbräuchlichen Zugriff durch einen unberechtigten Dritten hinreichend abgesichert ist? Wenn diese Unterlassung einer (anzudenkenden) Sorgfaltspflicht die einzige gegenständliche Handlung des stupsi6600 war, dürfte man ihm letztlich wohl kaum eine strafbare Handlung unterstellen können. Auch Begünstigung, Anstiftung oder Mittäterschaft scheiden mEn kategorisch aus, da stupsi, nach eigenem Vortrag, von nixem hier Ahnung hat.


----------



## Lumumba (14 Oktober 2004)

So seh ich das auch... 

Aber Heiko hat schon recht. Zuerst geht es ja darum, was ihm vorgeworfen wird. Aber auch hier könnte die Rechtsschutz Deckungszusage (Sollte man verhandeln! Druck machen, wenn man weitere Verträge dort unterhält...etc.) geben, da es ja um "Strafrecht" geht und weil die Erfolgsaussicht doch garnicht so schlecht aussieht, oder? 

Der Ankläger (das hab ich hier gelernt) ist ja immer in der Nachweispflicht, stimmts?


----------



## stupsi6600 (14 Oktober 2004)

...also erstmal noch eine kleine Info über mich...ich bin weiblich  :roll: 

... die Sache mit der Rechtschutzversicherung verstehe ich nicht so ganz. Klar besteht der Vorwurf einer Straftat...aber die Allianz könnte doch wenigstens die Kosten unter Vorbehalt übernehmen. Klar, wenn jemand eine Straftat begangen hat ist das natürlich nicht versichert, aber ich hab nix gemacht- und somit werde ich doch hier fälschlicherweise beschuldigt.

In den Prozesskostenrechner hab ich auch reingeschaut, aber ich weiss ja nun hier gar nicht in welcher Höhe sich der "Schaden" befindet. 
Bei der Firma Henkel ist auch nichts passiert-es wurde also nicht wirklich ein Virus eingeschleust- das war wohl mehr ein Joke. Allerdings arbeite nicht nur ich ohne mich zu schützen an meinem PC, die Firma Henkel scheint ja da wohl auch ein Sicherheitsproblem zu haben...  



Was mich am allermeisten daran ärgert ist ja, das ich schon seit mehr als 10 Jahren dort meine Rechtschutzversicherung habe und diese noch nie in Anspruch genommen habe.  Und die Allianz wird es sicherlich nicht weiter stören ob ich hier kündige oder nicht (gekündigt hab ich trotzdem)


----------



## Lumumba (14 Oktober 2004)

stupsi6600 schrieb:
			
		

> Was mich am allermeisten daran ärgert ist ja, das ich schon seit mehr als 10 Jahren dort meine Rechtschutzversicherung habe und diese noch nie in Anspruch genommen habe.  Und die Allianz wird es sicherlich nicht weiter stören ob ich hier kündige oder nicht (gekündigt hab ich trotzdem)


Ich bin Finanzdienstleister und hatte deshalb ja auch schon öfter Erfolg mit etwas "Druck" - Das heißt zum Bsp. drohung mit Kündigung, auch von weiteren Verträgen oder immer erst einmal auf die Kulanzbasis versuchen. 
Natürlich versucht ein Versicherungsunternehmen, das ja auch eine Kapitalgesellschaft ist, immer erst einmal Kosten abzuwägen. Gerade in dieser schweren Zeit. Jedoch ist es für einen im Markt führenden Unternehmen, wie der Allianz sicher keine zu großen Kosten, hier die Kulanzschiene zu fahren und Dir entgegenzukommen... 

Natürlich solltest Du das in "warme Worte" packen und nicht gleich mit der Tür ins Haus fallen!

Aber mal zurück zum Thema. 
Ich hatte auch schon eine Drohung eines Unternehmens belkommen, ich hätte denen per Mail einen Virus übersandt und müßte nun mit rechtlichen Konsequenzen rechen. 
Dies hatte sich doch sehr schnell im Sand verlaufen, da es ja heute gang und gebe ist, dass E-Mail Absender gefälscht werden...

Zum Prozesskostenrechner: 
Hier benötigst Du einfach den "Streitwert" - Danach errechnet sich die Kostenhöhe... 

Aber ich drück Dir jedenfalls mal die Daumen, dass sich dies ins Postive wendet...  :bussi:


----------



## Counselor (14 Oktober 2004)

stupsi6600 schrieb:
			
		

> ... die Sache mit der Rechtschutzversicherung verstehe ich nicht so ganz. Klar besteht der Vorwurf einer Straftat...aber die Allianz könnte doch wenigstens die Kosten unter Vorbehalt übernehmen. Klar, wenn jemand eine Straftat begangen hat ist das natürlich nicht versichert, aber ich hab nix gemacht- und somit werde ich doch hier fälschlicherweise beschuldigt.


Die ARB der Allianz sehen grundsätzlich Strafrechtsschutz vor:
http://www.allrecht.de/2121.html
Der Rechtsschutz scheidet aber aus, wenn jemand eine Straftat vorgeworfen wird, die man nur vorsätzlich begehen kann. Und das unabhängig davon, ob der Vorwurf berechtigt ist.
Etwas anders sieht es bei Delikten aus, die man auch fahrlässig begehen kann. Bei diesen Delikten kann man einen Vorschuß von der Versicherung verlangen, den man bei Verurteilung wegen Vorsatzes zurückzahlen muß.

Das ist bei allen Rechtsschutzversicherungen gleich.


----------



## Heiko (14 Oktober 2004)

Lumumba schrieb:
			
		

> Zum Prozesskostenrechner:
> Hier benötigst Du einfach den "Streitwert" - Danach errechnet sich die Kostenhöhe...


Im Strafverfahren gibt es keinen "Streitwert". Da werden die Kosten anders berechnet.


----------



## Lumumba (15 Oktober 2004)

Heiko schrieb:
			
		

> Lumumba schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ich dachte es geht immer nach einem gewissen Streitwert (hier ggf. die Schadenhöhe - des vermeindlichen Ausfalls, etc.), damit nach BRAGO abgerechnet werden kann!? 
Ich bin zwar Finanzdienstleister, aber kein Rechtsberater... Deshalb klärt mich mal auf! Wie ist das dann hier?   - Immer gut zu wissen...!


----------



## Heiko (15 Oktober 2004)

Ein Streitwert wird nur im Zivilverfahren festgelegt, da ja nur dort in der Regel um was Materielles gestritten wird.
Wie die Kosten für den Verteidiger im Straf- oder OWi-Verfahren berechnet werden, ist mir allerdings auch nicht bekannt. Anders jedenfalls


----------



## KatzenHai (15 Oktober 2004)

Es gibt keine genauen Tabellen im Strafverfahren - es ist anwaltliche Ermessenssache.

Ein Überblick ist hier zu finden...


----------



## Lumumba (15 Oktober 2004)

Anwaltliche *Ermessenssache *macht doch allen wieder Tür und Tor auf, sich als RA die Taschen zu füllen, oder...? 

Aber trotzdem THX!


----------



## Heiko (15 Oktober 2004)

Lumumba schrieb:
			
		

> Anwaltliche *Ermessenssache *macht doch allen wieder Tür und Tor auf, sich als RA die Taschen zu füllen, oder...?


Das hat aber einen Vorteil:
wenn Dir Dein RA eine Rechnung schreibt und Du bist mit der nicht einverstanden, dann hast Du wieder einen definierten Streitwert und kannst vorher ausrechnen, was Dich Dein neuer Anwalt gegen Deinen alten Anwalt kosten wird.


----------



## Lumumba (15 Oktober 2004)

:splat:  :bash:  :crazy:  :magic:


----------

